

1995:Bill Gates predicts Apple's product line and the Nest thermostat - dragonbonheur
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0O0Xjpjvfc

======
dragonbonheur
Look carefully and you'll see where the ideas for the iPhone, the iPad, the
iMac, AppleTV really came from.

~~~
pedalpete
But were these ideas really revolutionary at the time? Even less so now. I
think we always knew that we would have touch devices. We saw them all over
star-trek. We knew that we would get TV and movies on demand over the
internet, we had it in hotels, but public infrastructure wasn't ready.

Why is the iMac in your list?

~~~
dragonbonheur
Well, some guys from Cupertino really think they thought about everything :)
For the iMac design, see the computer at 0:16:00.

------
JacksonGariety
execution > ideas

~~~
dragonbonheur
People should not believe that those who execute ideas necessarily own them
exclusively. There can and should be other devices with almost identical form
factors without people saying "Oh, they imitated Apple". The truth should be
known. The Cupertino guys aren't the navel of the universe.

~~~
JacksonGariety
Should... won't.

